# carpark machines and the new £1 coin



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

So here is how the conversation must of gone "so what would be really funny is if we release a new £1 coin but we won't update the car park machines,so every time someone trys to use the new coin it just spits it back out and they have to go traipsing round the car park asking people if they have change or an old £1 coin"
Seriously irritating! rant over :x


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah a real PITA at the moment. Supermarket trolleys too !
I sometimes ask for old £1 coins in my change and keep a supply in the car. I've also started using a phone app called "Go" which allows you to pay without cash in some car parks.
Less than 100 days and then they're not legal tender.


----------



## deanoc123 (Sep 4, 2017)

I was at one the other day and it only took the new ones! I had made sure i had loads of old ones in the car 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

